# AVI to M4V



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, 

I've been trying to convert my AVI files to MP4 or M4v because I want them on my iPod. However, I've tried a two converters, one "Any Video Converter" which resulted in quality loss, and the other "Handbrake" whcih resulted in colour loss. I was wondering if there anyone knew of a decent converter that I could use without loss of quality. 

Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Try Format Factory - link in my signature area

You will get some desaturation of colour and general degradation of quality converting from avi to mp4 or m4v - this is for 2 reasons:
* one is that the avi has already been compressed and when you convert it to another format you are compressing it again
* two is that mp4 and m4v are usually compressed using h.264 codec which, while it retains better quality than earlier codecs is still a fairly high compression codec - this is to get file sizes down to manageable sizes for portable devices
The only way to get virtually no loss of quality is to use a lossless codec when re-encoding - mostly these result in huuuuuuge file sizes and may not be recognised by some devices :sigh:


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

Tried that, still loss in colour saturation. Well thanks, its not that bad, I can live with it.


----------



## marathon man (Sep 6, 2010)

I have tried a few things for this...

AVSVideoConverter is also something to consider:
http://avs4you.com/AVS-Video-Conver...dWordsSearch&gclid=CPq-1InK16QCFRpO5Qod7zrjKQ

SlySoft's AnyDVD (but this works just for converting a DVD to the file type you want, not a file--that is, as far as I can tell, having only used it a bit):
http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvd.html - *$90 for lifetime subscription*.

I never was able to install Handbrake or get it working on my Windows 7 PC and I'm soon to try the aforementioned Format Factory

good luck! 

MM


----------



## vinid91 (Jan 17, 2010)

try Xmedia Recode...maybe the best one
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Encoders-Converter-DIVX-Related/XMedia-Recode.shtml


----------

